# AWA



## Lyrihl (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone going to Anime Weekend Atlanta? I just got the chance to go, so I wanted to see if any other furs would be there too.


----------



## Ookamibito (Sep 17, 2009)

I am!


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 17, 2009)

I am on saturday and sunday!


----------



## lookabout (Sep 18, 2009)

Same here. Fri-Sun


----------



## Ookamibito (Sep 18, 2009)

lookabout said:


> Same here. Fri-Sun



Look for me there. It would be cool to meet up with some other furries. I'll be wearing a shirt that says "BITO ESN" on the back, and I'll be with a black guy ;3

Any of y'all from GA?


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 18, 2009)

I might. But if I can find anyone to go with. :\ Probably not though...


----------



## Panda (Sep 29, 2009)

I went!
  It was a lot of fun, I talked to two furries and got hugs from others who I didn't have the time to speak with.


----------

